# Tractor of the Month March



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

We are now accepting submissions for Tractor of the Month!


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Well heck. Mind as well throw mine in here!
Editing with a LINK! http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/craftsman-lt4000-906.html


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Joe that has some great lines and the motor sure looks clean. I like the checkerboard effect on the garage door too.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

tractor beam said:


> Joe that has some great lines and the motor sure looks clean. I like the checkerboard effect on the garage door too.


Yeah. In always trying to keep it looking good.


----------



## Texas TRex (Aug 5, 2010)

http://www.tractorforum.com/photo/albums/texast-rex-46.html

The 2012 pulling season is here, starting with our Test-N-Tune event this month ! Woo hoo !!! We'll be back in action with the Texas T-Rex...


----------



## possom813 (Jan 23, 2011)

I entered the Ferguson a few months back, how about the mini tractor

Nothing fancy, an older Murray that I saved from the scrap pile, been using it as a backup when the atv is down for repairs


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Heres my mower for mowing the ditch.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey,Texas Trex,I've been wantin'to ask...what engine/trans combo are you using in that ?


----------



## Wayne195 (Jun 12, 2010)

Here's my Honda 5013 again. I just finished repainting all the red bodyparts and the rear end. It looks allot better now!

http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/honda-5013-fourwheel-steering-tractor-343.html


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Do I ever like that Honda!  Didn't know Honda made a 4x4 tractor, untill after I had mine bought.  Looks even better now that you have it painted. Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That Honda indeed has that classic Japanese look of "pouncing" that really made the early Toyota 4 wheel drives so popular in the US. The American auto builders were blind sided at that time!


----------



## Texas TRex (Aug 5, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Hey,Texas Trex,I've been wantin'to ask...what engine/trans combo are you using in that ?


We are using the stock transmission, with a couple of mods to help strengthen the clutch/belt setup. We have been running a 'small' OHV engine to get the bugs worked out and allow the driver to get comfortable. We have a vintage Briggs & Stratton to go in, once we have our setup ironed out.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll throw it in,again. ]tractorforum.com/f272/mine-now-18381[/URL]
1967 Ford LGT 165


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

possom813 said:


> I entered the Ferguson a few months back, how about the mini tractor
> 
> Nothing fancy, an older Murray that I saved from the scrap pile, been using it as a backup when the atv is down for repairs


Do you have it entered into the registry?


----------



## possom813 (Jan 23, 2011)

kau said:


> Do you have it entered into the registry?


I bet not, I forgot about that. I've got the ferguson on the registry though


----------



## Texas TRex (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, here's a shot of a tractor at work this month !!!!










We attended the LSGTPA Test-N-Tune in Bonham, Texas and attempted to fine tune some clutch issues with the 'Texas T'Rex'. Our driver also took the opportunity to flex his driving skills, in preparation for the 2012 season ! All systems seem to be on 'GO', for the LSGTPA pulling season ! If you are in the area at all, come out and see us. See the LSGTPA.com website for the schedule.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

I throw my Restored 1050 in and see how it does......It was a labor of love


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Start to finish it was a lot of fun!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Pipertec,that's a beautiful tractor.......but what's the fuzzy thing leanin' on it??LOL !


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

That is a restoration in progress leaned up against that tractor.....Dang wonder I didn't break the dang camera lens.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

We have to pick from the 1st> 5 submissions so you guys that got in after that please re-submit your tractors for April...jhngardner367, and Pipertec.. Thankyou. wjjones..


----------



## ralph241 (Apr 5, 2012)

Beeeeeeeutiful!!!!


----------

